# lights stay on wont turn off after the 20 seconds or so countdown........



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 goat 55,000 miles on it second owner and seems like some type of glitch goes on where if I pull into my garage which is kind of dark not lit up like being outside in the sun so I dont know if the issue i Have is related to it being kind of dark.

ANyways whenI turn off the car and pull key out and get out of car close dorr the headlights and such stats stuck on, it wont turn off by itself after the normal 20 seconds countdown, I think if i open the door again and or pop in the key and turn it to run or something then I close the door and the lights will turn off like normal.

Anyone know why this issue/glitch? Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You can adjust the time through the menus on the dash.


----------

